# Zwei Motoren parallel betreiben, immer mit konstatem Versatz zueinander, wie möglich?



## roomer (28 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe hier ein Problem und hoffe jemand kann mir ein paar Tipps geben.

Ich möchte zwei Motoren parallel betreiben. Jeder Motor bringt eine Masse in Rotation.

Nun hätte ich gerne eine Möglichkeit, dass bei einem Motor die Masse z.B. 45° hinter der anderen Masse nacheilt, d.h. es soll
ein Versatz der beiden Massen vorhanden sein.

Sinnvoll wäre, wenn ich im laufenden Betrieb diesen Versatz zueinander regeln könnte.

5° / 15° / 30° ....

Mit welchen Komponenten wäre eine solche Anordnung denkbar?

Motoren können durchaus mit Gebern ausgestattet werden.

Wie und mit welchen Komponenten lässt sich soetwas wirtschaftlich aufbauen.

Jedes Masse ist ca. 300 kg schwer. Lagerung, Übertragung von Motor zur Massenwelle etc. würde ich dann umsetzen.


Danke und Gruß


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Oktober 2014)

Es sind also keine rotationssymmetrischen Massen sondern Unwuchten?
Ich könnte jetzt aus dem Bauch heraus sagen: Klassische Servolösung.

Aber eigentlich bin ich eher geneigt zu sagen: Lass das den Maschinenbauer/E-Ing Deines Vertrauens mal ansehen. Da ist ein wenig zu rechnen aufgrund der nicht unerheblichen Massen.


----------



## roomer (28 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

es sind Unwuchten.

Mit den Massen komme ich schon klar. Da gibt es schon erste Erfahrungswerte.

Mir geht es um die Motoren und deren Ansteuerung. Drehstrommotoren mit Gebern sollten da doch auch möglich sein.

Warum "klassische Servoslösung"?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Oktober 2014)

Du hast nix über Drehzahlen geschrieben. Also stelle ich mir da zwei Unwuchten von je 300kg vor, die mit ~1500 Umdrehungen rotieren.
Die RadialkräfteROFLMAO
Du beschreibst eine Lageregelung. Das ist mit Synchronmotoren einfacher.
Wenn Du zum Gesamtaufbau mal was herzeigst, dann kann man sich sicher mehr drunter vorstellen und eine Lösung entwickeln.


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Oktober 2014)

Mit vertikaler Rotationsebene rechts und links an meinem Auto kommt bestimmt gutROFLMAO


----------



## zako (28 Oktober 2014)

Hallo Roomer,

mein Vorschlag:
SIMATIC S7-1511 mit SINAMICS S120.

Hintergrund:
In der SIMATIC gibt es sog. Technologieobjekte für Motion control. Der Antrieb funktioniert hier nur als "Drehzahlsteller" und die Motion- Funktionalität machst Du S7- seitig.
Es gibt sog. PLC- Open Befehle, die recht einfach zu handhaben sind und v.a. vom System entsprechend unterstützt werden.
An der Folgeachse kannst Du mit den Befehlen "GearIn" im Winkelgleichlauf mitfahren und über "Superimpose" Deinen Versatz zur Laufzeit einstellen. Das kann sogar ich programmieren .
Den SINAMICS kann man dann über Standardtelegramm anbinden und bietet aus Sicht der Regelungstechnik die Möglichkeit der Frequenzganganalyse und das Setzen von Stromsollwertfiltern. Bei Deiner Masse wirst Du wahrscheinlich ein sehr schlechtes Verhältnis aus Lastträgheit und Motorträgheit haben (v.a. wenn der Getriebefaktor niedrig bleibt).
Wenn dann ein kleiner Motor gewählt wird (mit entsprechend kleiner Eigenträgheit, aber auch geringen Wellendurchmesser und somit Wellentorsionsteifigkeit) wird sich ein Zweimassenschwinger ausbilden (weitere kommen ggf. dazu).
Wenn nun Unwuchten im Spiel sind und Du diese dynamisch ausregeln willst, dann wirken diese als Störmomente. Hierauf ist ein Drehzahlregler entsprechend einzustellen.
Das klingt ggf. jetzt kompliziert, aber die Autotuning- Funktionalität vom S120 sollte das ganz gut detektieren (ansonsten holst Du Dir eben mal einen Tag Unterstützung).
Periodische Störmomente lassen sich auch aufnehmen und dann vorsteuern. Das verbessert die Verhalten zusätzlich.
Interessant wäre hier auch die Drehzahl und somit die Störfrequenz der Unwucht. Lageregel -und Drehzahlregelkreise haben insbesondere bei großen Trägheitsverhältnissen sehr geringe Bandbreiten ("Locked Rotor Frequency" wandert im Bodediagramm "nach links").
 Ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl kann der Drehzahlregler die Störmomente nicht mehr ausregeln, da bereits die Mechanik eine physikalische Grenze darstellt.  

Grüße 
  Zako


----------



## roomer (28 Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise.

Drehzahl der Gewichte wird ca. 350 min-1 sein.

Je nach Motor wird dann mit Zahnriemen untersetzt.

Die entstehenden Kräfte sind mir bewusst und auch gewollt.

Bei meiner Frage geht es hauptsächlich um die Komponenten.

Welche Motoren würden sich dafür eignen?

Danke und Gruss


----------



## roomer (28 Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost

Sorry


----------



## winnman (29 Oktober 2014)

Das ist vermutlich räumlich ja nicht weit entfernt.
Könnte man da nicht eine mechanische Lösung mit zB. Hydraulik auf eine Schiebemuffe andenken und eine der 2 Schwungmassen damit auf der gemeinsamen Welle verdrehen?

Horcht sich nach einem Megafibrator an.


----------



## SUW (30 Oktober 2014)

ich würde den motor mal mit SIZER auslegen, hier kannst du deine Mechanik, deine Massen und deine Drehzahlen/Dynamiken eingeben
hier der Link http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/54992004


----------



## PILZ-CS (30 Oktober 2014)

So etwas ähnliches haben wir letztens bei einem Kunden umgesetzt. War halt eine Anwendung mit unseren Servomotoren und Servoverstärkern,
das geht sogar ganz ohne Steuerung, das lässt sich intern in den Reglern parametrieren:

Die beiden Servoverstärker im Master-Slave Verbund verkabeln.
Dann programmtechnisch den Master-Slave Verbund aufheben, dass die beiden unabhängig voneinander verfahren können.
Beide auf position 0 fahren (oder 0-Punkt setzen)
Dann den Nacheilenden um den gewünschten Winkel weiter fahren lassen
Dann programmtechnisch den Master-Slave Verbund wieder herstellen
Sobald der Master nun fährt, eilt der Slave immer um den selben Versatz hinterher


so kann man beliebige Versatzwinkel herstellen (man muss intern nur verschiedene Fahrsätze für den Versatz-Fahrsatz hinterlegen)


----------



## zako (30 Oktober 2014)

... wenn Du keine Steuerung willst/brauchst, dann kannst Du auch den SINAMICS S120 einsetzen. Dann erfolgt die Sollwertinterpolation nicht in einer Steuerung, sondern direkt auf Antriebsebene. Da die CU320 eine Multiachs- Control Unit ist, kannst Du hier mehrere Achsen rechnen. D.h. alle Daten der Achsen stehen auf einer CU zur Verfügung und man braucht auch keinen zusätzlichen Kommunikationsbus.  Hier arbeitest Du dann auf Parameterebene, bei einer SIMATIC S7-1500 machst Du MotionControl direkt mittels PLC Open Befehle innerhalb der bekannten S7-Programmierumgebung.
Es steht z.B. ein virtueller Master zur Verfügung ,der die Sollwerte für beide Achsen generiert. Ich selbst nehme hier gerne den Einfachpositionierer "EPos" als Master und hänge den sog. "DCB- Gleichlauf" auf den Slave ein, wo man dann den Versatzwinkel usw. usw. einstellen kann.
Auch bei der Variante ohne Steuerung kannst Du hier ein Panel einsetzen und z.B. Positionswerte, Motortemperatur, Fehlernummern+ Fehlertexte usw. usw. direkt auf dem HMI darstellen. Alternative hierzu wiederum ware der Webserver, auf dem S120 (hier könnte man auch z.B. den Versatzwinkel vorgeben) - dann hast Du auch eine Visualisierung (wenn Du einen PC an der Maschine hast).

Bzgl. Hardware würde ich mit einer zentralen Einspeisung und Motormodulen an einen gemeinsamen Spannungszwischenkreis arbeiten. Dann erfolgt ein Energieaustausch der Achsen direkt über den Zwischenkreis.


----------

